# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Boraras micros

## hwchoy

for those who wanted to see the _Boraras micros_ very small, not even 1 cm TL.

----------


## benny

Wah!!! I would love to shoot this little fella!!! Fins are in great condition.

Full frame? or Cropped? I would suggest a darker background to highlight the soft rays of the fins better.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

haha these are from Tapean Thong, excellent condition.

fish is about 1cm long so occupies only half the 20d frame (22&#189;mm). the length of the fish itself is about 1600 pixels. you know why the background is lighted right? my ST-E2 not working  :Smile:  aperture was _f_8. will use higher when I reshoot since I am at minimum focusing distance already.

----------


## hwchoy

here you can see the fins better, but the pix is actually OOF.

----------


## benny

You can definitely see the soft ray of the dorsal fin clearly. You can also see the fin burn on the top of the caudal fins too! 

Lighting and background makes such a difference.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

btw the two fishes are different, the first one is the best looking bugger with pristine fins.

----------


## mickthefish

nice little fish, its a shame they've not got a good colouration, they would be overlooked in the tanks,. i would keep them though it's a fish for the enthusiast.
mick

----------


## hwchoy

very true mick. Nonn and I were laughing about it when we both scooped this fish from Kamphol's farm. This fish is only for the true connoisseur  :Smile:

----------


## budak

Hey!! I like small, silvery fish leh!! :Evil:   :Flame:

----------

